# Current Enumclaw Report.........Auction.



## JustDressageIt

****.


----------



## Chavez

Wow that is very very sad


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Poor things are now going to have the nice long drive to Mexico. Since we don't have any more yards here.
I guess its better than a short trip to an American plant right? where things are at least monitored. 
At least they are not going to be starved and banging their head into the ground on someones land. Or let into the wild to die...


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

its always sad to see perfectly healthy, productive horses sold to kill buyers


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Some horses went for $20?!
Thats..amazing!
Ive never actually been to an auction, but have heard alot and over here it seems the lower prices are in the hundreds..like maybe 300..400?
I guess we have less horses going through auctions.
Its a shame, seems like there were alot of decent nice horses there.


----------



## reining girl

Wow that is so sad =( all those horses went for so cheap!!! Smrobs when you say Enumclaw are you talking about Enumclaw, Washigton???? I was born there.


----------



## Rowdyone

I am curious as well. Where did this take place?

Nevermind that it is sad, and I would want to take them all home...


----------



## smrobs

I have no idea where, copied it off FHOTD and thought it would be nice to share with those contemplating breeding fugly horses.


----------

